# 1995 Nissan Altima gxe



## DaFreshPrince (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a standard 95 altima gxe. But I want to up it and put a improved engine in. Is there engines any engines that are out that I can clean swap? With having to worry about the computers and crap. Anyway I need ideas and help. Pitch any idea that you have.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you mean by "clean swap," something that will just bolt in with no or minor mods to the electrical harness, then the answer would be "no." The U13 was never offered with any other engine than the KA24DE.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope - about the only clean swap is to get an 00-01 engine and swap it in. very easy to do and pretty straightforward. ive done it about 5 times now - putting a newer ka24de into an older engine bay.


----------

